# Any good group rides in/near Ithaca, NY?



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

All,

I may be moving back to Ithaca, NY within a few months. Being down here (South Carolina) has really spoiled me as far as road and mt biking.
Please tell me there's a cycling scene in or near Ithaca.  

Thanks.
Lou.


----------



## mcfly (Feb 19, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> All,
> 
> I may be moving back to Ithaca, NY within a few months. Being down here (South Carolina) has really spoiled me as far as road and mt biking.
> Please tell me there's a cycling scene in or near Ithaca.
> ...



there is a good cycling in ithaca ny...right now it is cross season and mtb riding, in the summer we have tue. night racing and a bunch of riding thru the week, so, yes there is a cycling scene in ithaca....by the way i live near there.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

mcfly said:


> there is a good cycling in ithaca ny...right now it is cross season and mtb riding, in the summer we have tue. night racing and a bunch of riding thru the week, so, yes there is a cycling scene in ithaca....by the way i live near there.


Thanks.
I also saw all the riding available at the flcycling site.
Except for the snow, I can't wait.  

Lou.


----------



## mcfly (Feb 19, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Thanks.
> I also saw all the riding available at the flcycling site.
> Except for the snow, I can't wait.
> 
> Lou.


you can also go to www.spokepost.com, they are a local racing group and they have
a good race calender if your into racing.

stan


----------



## Jacksprat (Nov 26, 2004)

*also see Kingsbury Cyclery in Elmira *BHV*

If you are south of Ithaca, stop in to Kingsbury Cyclery in Elmira. They organize mid week evening rides and weekend rides. Another source for group rides in the Corning Elmira area is Big Horn Velo http://home.stny.rr.com/bighornvelo/ through the BHV listserve at www.topica.com.

Spring to Fall this is a great place for roadies - lots of quiet country roads with wide shoulders (for winter snow storage), killer hills, scenic ridges and mellow valley routes, antique stores, wineries, a few micro breweries and most towns have a primo ice cream shop...


----------

